# dry fertilizer



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I am wondering where you guys buy the dry fertilizer? from Hydroponics? I see they have a six compact pack for sale : 
http://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D=%7BE7320082%2D38ED%2D4A59%2D9244%2DEB38CCBCC194%7D&PageType=Product&SKU=NUT007.

Is that pack containing everything I need for fertilizing in the planted tank? Thanks for advising.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

myraymond said:


> I am wondering where you guys buy the dry fertilizer? from Hydroponics? I see they have a six compact pack for sale : http://www.businessvision.net/Edge/Main.asp?D={B14F65DB-75B2-446A-81E5-5B263CB01E2E}&PageType=Product&SKU=NUT007.
> 
> Is that pack containing everything I need for fertilizing in the planted tank? Thanks for advising.


You should be able to find everything you need at any of the Homegrown or Hydrotech hydroponics shops. But you may not want/don't really need all 6 items depending on the fertilizer "philosophy" you decide to follow. You can start with KNO3, KH2PO4 and Trace mix, then add others if you feel the need.

Darkblade48 has a good post on starting a planted tank, with links to fertilizing regimes: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3771

One item he does not link to is a thread on TheBarrReport called "EI Light..." that kind of distills it down to a user friendly "formula": http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2819-ei-light-those-less-techy-folks.html

I do low tech soil based tanks or I follow EI so I can't comment on other methods.

HTH.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

yup I buy from that store, and it works fine for me.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's what I have used before as well which I still have a bunch left over. I'm actually thinking of getting back into planted tanks...


----------

